# Chin Rub and Fin recovery....



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Guys.....
Just looking for other members experiences with chin rub recovery and torn/frayed fins growth...
I just landed a 14" Rhom and he took a bit of a beating from shipping...torn and frayed fins...Recovery time on a big guy like that??
Also the tank he was housed was super small at the LFS so he has the white chin rub....I wouldn't call it a chimple as it doesn't really protude or come to a point....it looks like the skin is off like road rash (glass rash)....Any ones advice or recovery experience would be greatly appreciated for peace of mind....photos also would be cool to see!
Cheers!

Here's a shot 1 day after landing. He's housed in a 150 gallon. I'm using 2xFluval 405's...1xAquaClear70 and a Marineland Water polisher. I also have a Hydor #4 Power Head running...Temp is at 82..Ammonia=0..Nitrite=0..Nitrate=.25..Ph=6.5


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice rhom bro


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you go back and look at my lip trim on my 13" rhom it was a small operation but he healed up in about 1 week. If you add melafix it will help alot and speed up the recovery time. I think your fish will be all healed up within the next 2 weeks tops(chin and fins). Good luck and thats a nice fish.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice fish, he doesnt look thin, i agree fin re growth wont take long , mine came in similar with a bit of fungus on dorsal did nothing special ..no meds just fed him well and thats it. Cant see much of a chimple in the pic but it looks a bit tender and thats the critical time when it could get worse and bigger if he knocks it again a few times.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

is this the trade glockner? everything went well for you?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a gorgeous rhom!

Don't worry about the fins, he'll be in top shape in no time!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

like everyone said the fins are nothing but the chimple could get worst if he keeps on rubbing it, if he doesnot 2 weeks and the rash will be gone

nice rhom btw


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as the fish will eat, I would suggest adding Boyds VitaChem vitamin supplement to his food. A couple good feedings of catfish soaked in VitaChem, along with your weekly water changes will have him back to shape in no time at all. Treat him from the inside out, not the outside in (good diet vs. water additives). Nice looking fish by the way!...more pics please


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> is this the trade glockner? everything went well for you?


Yup!


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

Chris, chin should heal up within few weeks. He was in 7.6 ph here ,so might have stress related issues for him not eating but he will get used to his home in no time. He is the latest adddition and is extremely wild ( 2.5 months out of Peruvian Amazon )


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

6 days in....
Fins have new growth....Chin taking more time....
Hopefully will start chowin' down soon....I wanna fatten this guy up more
















Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

looking great glockner!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

17 Days In.....
Healing Up and eating Jumbo Prawn.....



















Thanks For Looking!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

stuff tilapia with pellets and soak shrimp in vitchem :nod:


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Rhom. I want one bad.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

That is a amazing rhom dude gratz


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol damn dude that is a niceee fish just think 3 months ago he was in the amazon owning other fish..thats a beaut for sure


----------

